# Parts interchange



## LuckyGTO (Oct 23, 2008)

New here... Just bought a 67 GTO for 500.00. It needs a bit of work, but i like it. My question is, is there any parts interchange between a 67 catalina and a 67goat? Like windshield, rear quarter?? suspension... Looking for a reason to buy the Cat, it is a 67 and has a motor that mine is missing....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, the cat is a b-body and the goat is an a-body, the engine can be used from the cat. Most of the other parts can be found aftermarket or thru ebay. Suspension parts can be used from other a-body gm cars.


----------

